# Some photos from work



## JJR512 (Sep 21, 2008)

Not really sure if this thread will be more appropriate in the Humor or Lounge forum.

Here are some photos I've taken at work, some at the office, some out on the street--in one case, I literally mean "on the street"--for your enjoyment. Some I have posted here before, but this thread is meant to be more like an album that I may add to if I shoot anything else interesting enough.






I reported this condition of my ambulance, in addition to the fact that it was blowing a lot of white smoke out the tailpipe, and was still told to try to drive it back to the office.





This photo was not taken by me. This actually happened a bit before I started working for this company. The wheelchair van was backed out by a supervisor, who apparently thought he was heading for the next door to the right. He said that in his right outside mirror, he saw the railing, so he thought he was heading for the correct door.





This is how unwanted ambulances are disposed of: Piece by piece in a Dumpster. 





Signs, signs, everywhere are signs, blocking up the scenery, breaking my mind...





This sticker is in one of the company's ambulances! :wacko:








A section of a street in Baltimore in front of a "nursing and rehab" center was paved over, apparently without being cleaned off first. Nearby, you can also find a bit of extension cord paved in.





This amuses me probably more than it should, for some reason. Usually, just the button is enough, or, when a sign is added, it usually says "Push plate on wall to operate door". The simplicity of this sign really says what this hospital thinks of the intelligence of people exiting the building.





Apparently, at this nursing home, there is so much abuse that they need to have someone coordinate it. I wonder if they make a schedule? "Monday: Abuse the First Floor residents; Tuesday: Abuse the Second Floor residents...", etc.


----------



## traumateam1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Haha!! I love that Ford Ambulance sticker lol!!
Thanks for the pictures.. a good laugh is always needed! ^_^


----------



## Ridryder911 (Sep 21, 2008)

LMAO... Ironically, we have a placard on the same type of square door button, stating push square button with an arrow stating THIS SQUARE BUTTON!.. 

Personally, I would like to know where I can become an abuse coordinator. Does this mean I schedule the abuses, or plan them ahead of time? Do I get to participate or just plan them?


----------



## BossyCow (Sep 22, 2008)

I hate uncoordinated abuse! 

But my personal favorite has to be the fork in the road!


----------



## emt_angel25 (Sep 23, 2008)

i need to get one of those sickers to put in our ambulances or at least on the foreheads of the board


----------



## imurphy (Sep 23, 2008)

Is that what people mean when they say "You'll come to a fork in the road, go left"

Finally I understand!


----------



## FireResuce48 (Sep 30, 2008)

I know what company that is. I used to work for them last year before I moved down to va beach.


----------



## LAnel1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hahahaha!! Those pics made my day! Our ECF's don't have a coordinator for the abuse... they just have team leaders; they're more recognized as clubs... but definitely making their way to organizations. 

Funny thing... it's always the supervisors that do the most vehicle damage.


----------



## sixmaybemore (Sep 30, 2008)

The fork in the road is amusing me to no end.


----------



## aussieemt1980 (Oct 3, 2008)

BossyCow said:


> I hate uncoordinated abuse!
> 
> But my personal favorite has to be the fork in the road!



Hahahahahaha

Directions to this nursing home: drive down the street, turn right at the "fork in the road". Just watch out for the spoon, it can get a little rough.....

Sorry, could not help myself..... 

[Collapses in laughter - realises that heat, a day off and alcohol do not mix very well....]


----------



## medic1986 (Oct 11, 2008)

ha, love the placard, we have a joke one on one of our units, that we just made up of course.


----------



## abriggs (Oct 11, 2008)

Too funny; I always love great pics from the job!


----------



## Meaganbutterflyemt (Oct 12, 2008)

WOW Lol After today I needed that laugh!


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 12, 2008)

*What a coincidence! That's how I'm building my ambulance, one bit at a time...*

From a dumpster!
Small woild, nyuck nyuck.


----------



## JJR512 (Oct 15, 2008)

*Two more for you*

Here are two more recent pictures for your entertainment:





The door right behind this vehicle is the main walk-in door to the Emergency Dept. at Baltimore Washington Medical Center in Glen Burnie, MD. I think this might send the wrong message to walk-in patients! h34r: (Then again, this _is_ the same hospital that used to have the reserved parking space for clergy closer to the door than the reserved parking spaces for ED physicians, which I think sends the exact same wrong message! )





I am at a complete loss to explain this sign found inside an area nursking home! :wacko: (My partner, though, theorizes that perhaps the dinner bells are kept with the crash cart in case the excitement of hearing the bell is too much for some old heart, although he has no idea why they'd be further kept in a brown box.)


----------



## BossyCow (Oct 15, 2008)

Perhaps this is so workers running a code, if they become fatiqued or hungry can use the bell located conveniently on the crash cart to order a snack, refreshment of perhaps a full meal.


----------



## EMTDON970 (Oct 17, 2008)

*Wow*

The check gauges one on top looks like my truck now...lol.....seriously...


----------



## Sasha (Oct 17, 2008)

I dont get it. Whats wrong with the car?


----------



## medicdan (Oct 17, 2008)

Sasha said:


> I dont get it. Whats wrong with the car?



It's a hearse-van... parked at the front entrance of the ER.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 18, 2008)

emt-student said:


> It's a hearse-van... parked at the front entrance of the ER.



Ooooooooooh. I was wondering why it was long... and what the thing on the window is.

Omg thats hilarious.

Almost as hilarious as finding a funeral home right next door to a nursing home.


----------



## lizhiniatsos (Oct 27, 2008)

These are a RIOT!!! What's that saying....? Truth is oft' times stranger (and much funnier) than fiction ~

thanks for posting these!


----------



## HotelCo (Oct 28, 2008)

I love the picture of the van just hanging there... CLASSIC!


----------



## Melanie77 (Nov 12, 2008)

*hmmm.....*

Those are really interesting. ...


----------



## Foxbat (Nov 23, 2008)

Not exactly photo, and not exactly from work, but definitely EMS related...


----------



## rhan101277 (Nov 24, 2008)

HotelCo said:


> I love the picture of the van just hanging there... CLASSIC!



LOL everytime I see your avatar, I think there is a bug on my screen, then I realize its just your avatar.


----------



## mattulance (Dec 22, 2008)

pt stated he did not want us to leave his car


----------



## danguitar12345 (Dec 23, 2008)

*Wow*

wow those are friking hilarious. I so want to see some more!!!


----------



## JJR512 (Dec 24, 2008)

Let there be light...Forever! (From the restroom off the lobby of a nursing home.)





Given the appearance of this chair...





...is the sign really necessary? ...





...Apparently so!  (At Holy Cross Hospital in Silver Spring, MD.)










Two great bathroom signs in one day! The first was at Montgomery General Hospital in Olney, MD, and the second was at Franklin Square Hospital in Rosedale, MD.





The sign reads, "Emergency Command Center". When my partner and I saw this inside a nursing home, we looked at each other like this: :wacko:


----------



## John707 (Jan 11, 2009)

The best out of all of them for me is the funeral home van in front of the ER. Although i have to admit it took me about 4 minutes to realize what it was.


----------



## seanm028 (Jan 11, 2009)

I forgot to grab a picture, but in the EMS room at one of the local ERs is an advertisement for some herbal tea tree supplement.  The ad claims it can kill "Super-Bugs such as MRSA".  Hand-written below that is "if you believe this, put your cert in this container" and an arrow pointing to the trash can.


----------



## bambulanceman (Jan 13, 2009)

The "abuse cordinator" is my favorite!


----------



## JJR512 (Feb 7, 2009)

Here is today's latest...





More fun with signs


----------



## JJR512 (Feb 19, 2009)

Time for some more





Even more fun with signs at Southern Maryland Hospital in Clinton, MD. I love irony!





Grand Theft Ambulance. We accidentally locked the keys in the running ambulance on a residential street after taking a patient home. With the help of a resident of the street we were on, we wound up prying the top of front door away from the frame a bit, then inserting the removed radio antenna into the opening to activate the window down button.





Buttons in the patient transport buttons at Union Memorial Hospital in Baltimore. The "Help Is On The Way" is not a button, just a light. Nobody knows why the "Push Emergency Phone" text is upside down, and in fact not anywhere near the emergency phone.





Saw this while riding around in the ambulance and thought it was cute. It's a giant green stuffed bear in a Bobcat or something like that.





Grand Theft Cop Car. A Baltimore City Police officer had locked his keys inside his running cruiser. (continued next image)





With the experience my partner and I had less than a week ago breaking into our ambulance, we helped this officer avoid the embarrassment of having to call in his situation and ask for help.


----------



## NJN (Feb 19, 2009)

Nice pics, why does your ambo have NJ tags? Its just really odd.


----------



## TheAfterAffect (Feb 19, 2009)

They probably bought it from the NJ Office of LifeStar or its on loan to them from the NJ Office.

I used to work at the NJ Office of Lifestar, you guys are lucky you get to wear the Polo Shirts and not have to wear the White Dress shirts we got stuck wearing.


----------



## Jon (Feb 19, 2009)

So I was in the office of one of our nursing homes today (after one of the buisness office people passed out) and I saw an "Abuse Coordinator" sign... Yep. I asked.

"Is there that much abuse that you need to coordinate it?"
My partner and I got a good chuckle.


----------



## WarDance (Feb 19, 2009)

Jon said:


> So I was in the office of one of our nursing homes today (after one of the buisness office people passed out) and I saw an "Abuse Coordinator" sign... Yep. I asked.
> 
> "Is there that much abuse that you need to coordinate it?"
> My partner and I got a good chuckle.



I am really interested to hear the reply......


----------

